# Rolex Lexington 4*



## vineyridge (25 April 2013)

Perhaps y'all don't care, but competition just started.  WFP has produced the only competitive dressage score yet.


----------



## kiritiger (25 April 2013)

Following it on twitter - exciting stuff!


----------



## kerilli (25 April 2013)

Some of us DO care, and I'm tweeting it ride by ride for people over here who can't watch it on FEI TV!


----------



## TarrSteps (25 April 2013)

Only a tiny number of them care.


----------



## kerilli (25 April 2013)

Rubbish, everyone wants to know how the WFP vs AN battle carries on over there...


----------



## TarrSteps (25 April 2013)

And why the crowds aren't bigger. 

It's not personal - no one seems to care about the WC dressage either.


----------



## Ktrice1994 (25 April 2013)

Andrew Nicholson is leading the dressage so far on Calico Joe on 40.8


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 April 2013)

is FEI tv on sky ?


----------



## oldvic (25 April 2013)

The crowds are never big on the first day. There will be quite an atmosphere tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## hcm88 (25 April 2013)

I definitely care, been following it as much as possible via Twitter. Is there any way to watch it online? (not FEI TV...). Shame the coverage isn't great for us here in the UK.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (25 April 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			is FEI tv on sky ?
		
Click to expand...

No it's subscription if you google it comes up I've just subscribed as the range of coverage looks great and the have archive vids if you missed something.


----------



## DorothyJ (25 April 2013)

Very probably a stupid question, but can I stream FEI TV on an iPad?


----------



## Twinkley Lights (25 April 2013)

Yes they have apps ... it all looks great but our broadband speed is pants so may not be worth it for me


----------



## teapot (25 April 2013)

Does anyone know if NBC are showing any coverage or is it solely FEI this year?


----------



## EveningStar (25 April 2013)

I care (though not quite enough to be up in the middle of the night watching dressage - I'll save that for XC)

Really hope AN can pull it off!


----------



## Nicnac (25 April 2013)

Defo following thanks to Kerilli!  May renew FEI sub on Sunday as only time I can watch.

H&H mag made me giggle today with their Clash of the Titans title for the article on WFP vs MJ.

Whatever will they use next week as a title for the Grand Slam war if either WFP or AN wins Kentucky? 

War of the Worlds? Northern vs. Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## snooples (25 April 2013)

seem to be able to watch dressage here http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/Rolex3Day2013/

im guessing they will add cross country and showjumping after they happen as i dont think it streams live!


----------



## TheMule (26 April 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## LEC (26 April 2013)

Excellent will watch link as managed to get all my proxy servers sorted out through hidemyass and using Firefox!


----------



## MillyMoomie (26 April 2013)

I very much care! One of my good friends and current owner is out there riding!!


----------



## Mickyjoe (26 April 2013)

I've been watching it on FEI TV once I get home from work. You don't have to be up in the middle of the night!! It starts in the afternoon and goes on until the evening. 
Makes for very interesting watching.


----------



## teapot (26 April 2013)

WFP is in the lead with 33.5 going into the xc. AN is second and third


----------



## Doris68 (26 April 2013)

Well done William - a lovely dressage test and really looking forward to watching XC tomorrow on FEI!


----------



## kerilli (26 April 2013)

teapot said:



			WFP is in the lead with 33.5 going into the xc. AN is second and third
		
Click to expand...

I think WFP is on 33.3, isn't he?
AN on 38.0 on Quimbo and 40.8 on Calico Joe.


----------



## teapot (26 April 2013)

Yeah he is, I mis-read it  

Think Samantha Clark tweeted to say that if it all goes well, he'll be the first stallion to win, is this true?


----------



## kerilli (26 April 2013)

no stallion has ever won a 4* as far as I know, so yes.


----------



## Twiglet (27 April 2013)

Amazing test (thanks for the link). That horse is just the coolest character!


----------



## lindsayH (27 April 2013)

Just been watching the dressage on usef. Although I find the american lady commentator a little annoying at times she seems very knowledgable and isn't afraid to be blunt. She's really growing on me, does anyone know who it is?

I really hope they get the XC up there quickly!


----------



## kerilli (27 April 2013)

She's David O'Connor's mother Sally O'Connor I think, very experienced, a former 4* judge iirc. Her books are good, btw. She is very very knowledgeable, I have really enjoyed her comments, esp the ones about flying changes and timing of footfalls etc.


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Thanks for the link to FEI and USEF, I think I'll go with the FEI subscription, good price and a range of other great videos to watch too!

I'm rooting for Peter Atkins and Henny as usual but hope to see WFP do well.


----------



## lindsayH (27 April 2013)

Thanks Kerilli, I now know where David gets his ability for imparting information from then! I think we should borrow her over here from time to time, she makes the dressage far more interesting.


----------



## TarrSteps (27 April 2013)

Sally is kind of 'Lady Hugh Russell meets Pammy Hutton meets Pat Burgess'. Her 'Practical Eventing' was the bible before the explosion of eventing books. I'm sorry I missed the commentary.


----------



## lindsayH (27 April 2013)

Go and have a listen TarrSteps, the dressage tests are up on usefnetwork.com. I didn't do anything fancy or sign up to anything, they're just there. I was quite surprised! She didn't seem overly keen on Henny and Peter but gushed about William and CM.


----------



## dafthoss (27 April 2013)

Thanks for this, was just about to ask if I could watch it on usef again this year. That's my afternoon/evening sorted


----------



## PapaFrita (27 April 2013)

kerilli said:



			She's David O'Connor's mother Sally O'Connor I think, very experienced, a former 4* judge iirc. Her books are good, btw. She is very very knowledgeable, I have really enjoyed her comments, esp the ones about flying changes and timing of footfalls etc.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh, that would explain why she refers to David (no last name)- I guessed it would be him, but I didn't realise it was his mother  Been watching on FEI TV.


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

She is a good commentator as she throws in facts and tips and reasoning behind any criticism, it was interesting to listen to her talking about riders' seats and how some sit/lean to the left when asking for a right handed lateral movement and how it's not good. 

No she wasn't overly keen on Peter and Henny which is a shame but then she wasn't overly keen on other popular combo's like Hawley with Gin n Juice.

Is there any way of watching the x-country live today without paying £20 for the FEI subscription as I thought I had been paid but I haven't!


----------



## Puppy (27 April 2013)

lindsayH said:



			Thanks Kerilli, I now know where David gets his ability for imparting information from then! I think we should borrow her over here from time to time, she makes the dressage far more interesting.
		
Click to expand...

If you get dressage seats at Burghley with the headphones, then Sally is one of the ladies who does the commentary. I agree, she is indeed excellent


----------



## PapaFrita (27 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			If you get dressage seats at Burghley with the headphones, then Sally is one of the ladies who does the commentary. I agree, she is indeed excellent 

Click to expand...

Oh IS she? I thought the commentary at Burghley was excellent and I was leaving the stands with the 2 ladies who were commentating and thanked them for it


----------



## mrussell (27 April 2013)

Guys I am watching (or hoping to watch) via hidemyass.com  but at the mo all I can see is spinning "loading" style icons in the video boxes...  is that right or have I dont something wrong ?


----------



## Puppy (27 April 2013)

PapaFrita said:



			Oh IS she? I thought the commentary at Burghley was excellent and I was leaving the stands with the 2 ladies who were commentating and thanked them for it 

Click to expand...

Yes. They do get the odd thing wrong though - like when they thought that Francis Whittington was a 'she' and a first timer at Burghley...


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

mrussell said:



			Guys I am watching (or hoping to watch) via hidemyass.com  but at the mo all I can see is spinning "loading" style icons in the video boxes...  is that right or have I dont something wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

Well I tried this as described in the other thread and I couldn't get beyond the "add proxy" thing as it kept saying that I had to open ports, use whitewalls, add url things and do all sorts of things I had no idea what to do.

I've just stuck the FEI subscription on my credit card rather than messing my computer up doing naughty things on it with proxy's. Watching KUR at the moment and it's a great stream with good quality picture so worth the money, plus I also get to watch Badminton on it too.

X-Country starts 14:55 (our time).


----------



## PapaFrita (27 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			Yes. They do get the odd thing wrong though - like when they thought that Francis Whittington was a 'she' and a first timer at Burghley... 

Click to expand...

LOL! How funny


----------



## kerilli (27 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			Yes. They do get the odd thing wrong though - like when they thought that Francis Whittington was a 'she' and a first timer at Burghley... 

Click to expand...

Oopsy, can't expect foreigners to understand the Francis/Frances line, huh? 
She did say yesterday that this was Chilli Morning's first time at the level... obv 5th place at Pau last autumn doesn't count as a real 4* then...   

I think you have to pay for hidemyass this year, mrussell.


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

Hidemyass isn't working for me either! How much is the FEI website? 

Trying to get a Kentucky stream and an Army Navy stream is going to kill my work ethic this afternoon!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

FEI sub is £21 for 1 month. I figure it's worth it to see Rolex and Badminton as a Sky sub is £36 for a month and there's a whole host of other great videos to watch as well to really get your moneys worth.

Watching now, it hasn't started but they've turned the mic's on and are just discussing cutting falls and showing the start box until they know horse and rider are OK and about how guests don't know how to work the on air mic buttons, it's quite amusing knowing they have no idea we can hear them


----------



## lindsayH (27 April 2013)

I do love this forum sometimes, so many random bits of info I'd never ever hear otherwise!

Those of you watching live, enjoy. I shall look forward to seeing the highlights when I can.

Come on WFP and MK! Oh, and Henny!


----------



## dafthoss (27 April 2013)

Hidemyass working for me without a subscription. Although last time I had to try a few to find one that worked, this time I got lucky and the first one I picked worked


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

As I'm watching live shall I post any important updates especially for UK riders? 

Just heard that they are cutting all falls from the footage as they are running an 8 minute delay and don't want to air anything nasty. Just started


----------



## rotters13 (27 April 2013)

I can't find any twitter feeds with updates! Please keep updating on here...


----------



## lindsayH (27 April 2013)

I for one would be grateful for updates. I supposed to be working but will keep checking in!


----------



## jnb (27 April 2013)

Yes please to updates/commentary PLEASE!!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

William and Cookie are away, up to 1st water and going nicely.

The commentary on this FEI stream is dreadful, they are commentating live and the picture stream is about 10 seconds behind and they are just yacking NON-STOP!


----------



## jnb (27 April 2013)

Come on William!!!!


----------



## mrussell (27 April 2013)

So anyway... just downloaded http://www.spotflux.com/   (Took about 5 mins..very easy to do..click download and run...then loaded Java as part of its package... step-by-step service...) because I wanted to..erm...browse securely by using their free IP hiding service to block malware...

and er clicked on the link at the start of this thread for the coverage and er...

 I am now viewing live streaming.  FREE. Wonder how that happened ?


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

James Alliston and Parker going well for the UK (live in California).

Seacookie is jumping out of his skin through the quarry and now clean through the Lake.


----------



## EveningStar (27 April 2013)

oh good after continuing to pay for feitv and hardly ever using it - won't let me sign in!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Buck Davidson and Park Trader on course looking classy, horse has a HUGE jump!

William and Cookie home clear and bang on the time. Finished looking well. It's a big course with some very wide tables.


----------



## jnb (27 April 2013)

Where's the Like button! Well done William and Seacookie!
Thank you for keeping us updated


----------



## Kiribati_uk (27 April 2013)

mrussell said:



			So anyway... just downloaded http://www.spotflux.com/   (Took about 5 mins..very easy to do..click download and run...then loaded Java as part of its package... step-by-step service...) because I wanted to..erm...browse securely by using their free IP hiding service to block malware...

and er clicked on the link at the start of this thread for the coverage and er...

 I am now viewing live streaming.  FREE. Wonder how that happened ? 

Click to expand...

where do I find the live feed........im thick!!!!


----------



## Lolo (27 April 2013)

Buck's horse looks very green but keen!


----------



## lindsayH (27 April 2013)

I just asked USEF on facebook and they have confirmed that the XC will be available to view on the site later today (their today rather than ours I assume!).


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

James Alliston and Parker finished clear and strong inside the time.

Bruce Davidson Jr and Park Trader clear but over the time. Amazing horse for the future, green x-country trip but such a brave horse with an enormous scopey jump.

Jan Byyny sat well to stay on at The Lake, surprised the horse a bit.

Andrew Nicholson and Calico Joe on the course now, bit sticky at The Hollow.

Commentators are USELESS, they are gossiping and laughing and joking and not giving any information on finishing times, penalties etc. God I am thankful for our commentators!


----------



## mrussell (27 April 2013)

Kiribati_uk said:



			where do I find the live feed........im thick!!!!
		
Click to expand...

have you installed and launched Spotflux ?  Once youve done that, copy and past http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/Rolex3Day2013/ into your address bar and when it opens, its has "live stream" under the banner and youre away...


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

mrussell said:



			So anyway... just downloaded http://www.spotflux.com/   (Took about 5 mins..very easy to do..click download and run...then loaded Java as part of its package... step-by-step service...) because I wanted to..erm...browse securely by using their free IP hiding service to block malware...

and er clicked on the link at the start of this thread for the coverage and er...

 I am now viewing live streaming.  FREE. Wonder how that happened ? 

Click to expand...

What a highly informative and fascinating post 

ETS: although am getting 'module error'. Hmm.


----------



## jnb (27 April 2013)

Grr spotflux not available in uk for iPad!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Andrew Nicholson clear inside the time. Phillip Dutton going well.


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Madeline Blackman has a refusal at the first part of the coffin, horse got a little tangled over the log so they cut it 

EDIT - Now just gone back to her and they're still going, horse appears fine!


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

Ohh it's ok - they've already uploaded the first part - well done Rolex


----------



## MagicMelon (27 April 2013)

mrussell - Thanks for that!!  Am watching now!!!! FREE!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Madeline Blackmans had another refusal and the horse got stuck halfway over the bank and they immediately cut it again and said nothing. I get that they don't want to show anything nasty but this is a little bit cotton wool ridiculous.

You may be watching it for free but you're all naughty and unlawful, I'm goody two shoes and down £21!


----------



## Lolo (27 April 2013)

Really unfortunate there for Caitlin and Catch A Star, loving this combination so far!


----------



## dafthoss (27 April 2013)

Am loving Caitlin's little grey, such a shame she's just had a stop.


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

That was a bit of a dirty stop for Caitlin wasn't it, very fast combination, she see's her strides very well.


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

Haha loving the US adverts


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Peter and Henny are up in the next 5 minutes!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

A fall for Becky Holder and Can't Fire Me, horse is fine and Becky looks OK.


----------



## aregona (27 April 2013)

mine is also saying module error


----------



## Lolo (27 April 2013)

Run Henny run! Woop! Love him fiddling with the headcam


----------



## aregona (27 April 2013)

it won't let me view any of it, not even the earlier xc. it just says module error, problem downloading the player. please check internet conection


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Henny and Peter clean through the Lake, I love this combo and the way Peter talks to Henny through the course!


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

aregona said:



			mine is also saying module error 

Click to expand...




aregona said:



			it won't let me view any of it, not even the earlier xc. it just says module error, problem downloading the player. please check internet conection 

Click to expand...

You might need to close your browser and re-open.


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Just 2 time penalties for Peter Atkins and Henry, finished clear and looking a bit tired but well and Peter jumped straight off and gave him loads of love


----------



## PapaFrita (27 April 2013)

Dunlin said:



			Just 2 time penalties for Peter Atkins and Henry, finished clear and looking a bit tired but well and Peter jumped straight off and gave him loads of love 

Click to expand...

I love watching these 2. Such a great combination


----------



## aregona (27 April 2013)

thank you, still doesn't work  but it is working on my phone so im watching that


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Gin & Juice with Hawley on course now.

Katie Ruppel and Sir Donovan finished clear with just 2 time faults, nice combination. 

The course is riding very well with only 1 fall so far and a couple of refusals. The time is quite tight, only a few inside the time and the ones inside have been pushing quite hard.


----------



## Dab (27 April 2013)

does anyone know what time WF-P goes with Sea Cookie? just so i can arrange evening yard around it? cheers


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

Dab said:



			does anyone know what time WF-P goes with Sea Cookie? just so i can arrange evening yard around it? cheers
		
Click to expand...

Already been  Goes with Chilli Morning at 7.40pm our time


----------



## lindsayH (27 April 2013)

Thanks for the updates! Thrilled about WFP and Henny!


----------



## lindsayH (27 April 2013)

Huge well done and thanks to USEF, I am now watching it from the beginning, for free, legally. How great are they?!?


----------



## Dab (27 April 2013)

teapot said:



			Already been  Goes with Chilli Morning at 7.40pm our time 

Click to expand...

cheers that who i meant  was thinking Chilli Morning and saying sea cookie


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

It's lunch break now so live broadcasting has stopped courtesy of FEI.


----------



## christine48 (27 April 2013)

Dunlin said:



			It's lunch break now so live broadcasting has stopped courtesy of FEI.
		
Click to expand...

What time ( our time) does the  break finish?


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

First horse is back on course at 6.30 our time


----------



## christine48 (27 April 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Honey08 (27 April 2013)

Please could someone post a link to where you're watching it.x


----------



## JFTDWS (27 April 2013)

http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/Rolex3Day2013/

with a canny server trick to appear to be in the US


----------



## Honey08 (27 April 2013)

Thanks.  Am in Buenos Aires, hope it works from here.

It doesn't!  

How do you do the canny server trick to appear to be in the US?


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Rolex is back from lunch and I'm back.

First out was Alexandra Knowles and unfortunately 3 refusals at the Sunken Road resulting in elimination.

Austin O'Connor now on course with Ringwood Mississippi.


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Mary King and Fernhill Urco are on the course


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

Mary's on course


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Mary King and Fernhill just ploughed through the Sunken Road with legs all over the place, amazing recovery!


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

Def packed the superglue!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

An unfortunate refusal at the brush corner out of the Lake for Mary King, over it on the 2nd attempt.


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

She'll be annoyed now  Hopefully they'll get home


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

What a shame, Mary's retired just a few from home as Fernhill was pretty exhausted. She had a hard ride from the start and had to really get behind him at almost every fence.


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

A horrible fall for Ronald Zabala-Goetschel into The Lake. You could see it coming a mile out as the horse was very tired and knocking every fence. Both horse and rider are OK.


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Boyd Martin has retired Trading Aces 3 from home after he ran out of puff at the double tables, good decision as he had done a brilliant job and was tired.


----------



## Supertrooper (27 April 2013)

What time does WFP go? (as in our time)


----------



## MagicMelon (27 April 2013)

Dunlin said:



			Boyd Martin has retired Trading Aces 3 from home after he ran out of puff at the double tables, good decision as he had done a brilliant job and was tired.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, such a clever thing to do.  I missed Mary but sounds like she did the right thing too, I heard it was only two from home so how gutting for her!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

A fall for Rachel Jurgens and Ziggy at the first water, both horse and rider are OK.

Lindsey Oaks and Enchantez have retired on course, I think it was after a couple of refusals at the bank/brush combo.

Kendal Lahari and Daily Edition have just jumped right into the bottom of the coffin and followed it by a real sketchy trip through the first water. She's got her sticky breeches on!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			Yeah, such a clever thing to do.  I missed Mary but sounds like she did the right thing too, I heard it was only two from home so how gutting for her!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Mary was only 2 from home, I really admire riders that make the decision, it must be a tough call especially if you're in contention and have your competative head on so I really respect them for coming back to earth and thinking no it's not worth it. It seems the horses going after lunch are getting quite tired as 4 have now run out of steam on course, 1 unfortunately resulting in a horrible fall. It's starting to drizzle a bit so the ground may be a little slippery.

I believe William is on in the next 5-10 minutes.


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)

WFP should be next on course


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

William and Chilli are on course!


----------



## teapot (27 April 2013)




----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

GUTTED!

Chilli has refused the first part of the water and William has retired


----------



## Lolo (27 April 2013)

WFP retired Chilli


----------



## MagicMelon (27 April 2013)

Nooooo William!!!!


----------



## jnb (27 April 2013)

Oh nooooooo!


----------



## Amymay (27 April 2013)

Devasting.


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

A fall in the Lake for Heather Gillette and Our Questionnaire. Horse and rider are OK.


----------



## meardsall_millie (27 April 2013)

So that puts AN into the lead, and I wouldn't want to bet against him taking the title.

That could make for an interesting Badders!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Indeed, if Andrew wins Kentucky (likely) then Badminton is going to be a real drama!

Marilyn Little has fallen at the tables with Dementor. Horse is OK, Marilyn is "ok" but as she was already riding with a separated shoulder she isn't going to be feeling too clever. 

James Alliston is on course with the stunning looking Tivoli, going well so far.


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Andrew Nicholson and Quimbo have started. 

Buck Davidson has finished the course clear inside the time and in 2nd place behind AN.


----------



## Supertrooper (27 April 2013)

Can someone remind me what Andrew N and WFP need to do now to win grand slam xx


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

If Andrew wins Kentucky then he just needs to win Badminton to get the Grand Slam, William is already set up for it so also needs to win Badminton.


----------



## Supertrooper (27 April 2013)

Definately could be exciting then!!


----------



## Dunlin (27 April 2013)

Well that's Andrew Nicholson and Quimbo clear and inside the time. 

Phllip Dutton was last on the course and he seems to have disappeared with no mention! 

Standings:

Andrew Nicholson - Quimbo 38.00
Andrew Nicholson - Calico Joe 40.8
Bruce Davidson Jnr - Ballynoe Castle RM 45.2
William Fox Pitt - Seacookie TSF 46.2
Will Faudree - Pawlow 54.0


----------



## meardsall_millie (27 April 2013)

Dunlin said:



			Phllip Dutton was last on the course and he seems to have disappeared with no mention! 

Click to expand...

Eventing Worldwide on Twitter says he retired after a run out at fence 10.

Thanks for your updates Dunlin, they've been really useful while I've been out SJing all afternoon


----------



## Amymay (27 April 2013)

Thanks so much for the commentary


----------



## hcm88 (27 April 2013)

JFTD said:



http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/Rolex3Day2013/

with a canny server trick to appear to be in the US 

Click to expand...

Whats the trick? I'm computer illiterate but desperate to watch tomorrow's SJ (and FEI TV doesn't sound like its worth paying for!) 

PM me if you can't say on here please!


----------



## dieseldog (27 April 2013)

You can watch all the XC now on the link http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/Rolex3Day2013/

without hiding your ass - you only have to do that to watch it live


----------



## HardySoul1 (28 April 2013)

Thanks for updates and links, will try to watch xc


----------



## Honey08 (28 April 2013)

I've been watching all evening - the links worked about an hour after they were live, so I got to watch the earlier rounds before the competition had even ended (hint for those watching tomorrow).  The coverage was really good.  I'm flying home tomorrow, so will miss the sj.


----------



## Katikins (28 April 2013)

For those who need to hide their IP address *cough* to be secure.  Use hotspot shield... its a free download that you can turn off and on easily.  I watched the whole of the XC yesterday with no problems at all on www.usefnetwork.com.  Should be a great day's showjumping today!

Favourite horse I think was Gin & Juice... he's just so tiny and pingy, great fun to watch


----------



## Puppy (28 April 2013)

Can anyone tell me what time (UK time) the Showjumping is on this afternoon? TIA.


----------



## flashmans (28 April 2013)

Puppy said:



			Can anyone tell me what time (UK time) the Showjumping is on this afternoon? TIA.
		
Click to expand...

It starts at 1.15, so I think 6.15 UK time?


----------



## JFTDWS (28 April 2013)

Oooh I might make it home in time to catch some then if I'm lucky...  Awesome


----------



## Puppy (28 April 2013)

flashmans said:



			It starts at 1.15, so I think 6.15 UK time?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Supertrooper (28 April 2013)

If anyone wants a laugh then do #nicholsonontwitter 

Very funny xx


----------



## JFTDWS (28 April 2013)

I'm enjoying #50shadesofnicholson myself


----------



## Supertrooper (28 April 2013)

Is anyone going to be watching SJ? Could you keep us updated pls xx


----------



## tiggs (28 April 2013)

There is a live blog on Eventing Nation
http://eventingnation.com/home


----------



## teapot (28 April 2013)

I'm watching and it's weird not having commentary. 

Causing a coupe of issues around the course - only been one clear round out of eight gone so far.


----------



## teapot (28 April 2013)

One down for Austin O'Connor


----------



## hcm88 (28 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			Is anyone going to be watching SJ? Could you keep us updated pls xx
		
Click to expand...

Follow @UKEventingBlog and @EventRidersAssc on Twitter for up to date results as they come They're invaluable. I'm watching online but it keeps buffering


----------



## teapot (28 April 2013)

WFP coming in *crosses fingers*


----------



## teapot (28 April 2013)

Gorgeous clear round from WFP  

Guaranteed 3rd too


----------



## Third_Time_Lucky (28 April 2013)

Clear for william with seacookie. Class act as usual.


----------



## teapot (28 April 2013)

William up to second


----------



## Supertrooper (28 April 2013)

Brilliant


----------



## teapot (28 April 2013)

Andrew N wins with two time faults added to his score  

Roll on Badminton


----------



## Supertrooper (28 April 2013)

Fab, although I'd of loved WFP to win I don't mind at all that AN has done it. Badminton is going to be v interesting


----------



## charlimouse (28 April 2013)

Badminton is going to be beyond exciting! 2 riders going for the grand slam!!!!


----------



## christine48 (28 April 2013)

Well done to AN, Quimbo is a class horse, looking at his record he's only had a handful of SJs down in his whole career.


----------



## Amymay (28 April 2013)

How can two riders go for the grand slam? Only one won lexington.


----------



## Charem (28 April 2013)

amymay said:



			How can two riders go for the grand slam? Only one won lexington.
		
Click to expand...

Because Badminton was cancelled last year it has rolled on to this year. WFP won Lexington last year and Burghley the year prior.


----------



## MillyMoomie (28 April 2013)

And Andrew Nicholson won Burghley last year. So both have 1 Kentucky and 1 burghley a piece.


----------



## Amymay (28 April 2013)

Ah yes of course. Bloomin henry!! Thanks both


----------



## atlantis (28 April 2013)

Just looked at the weather forecast for Sunday as planning to go... Rain all day!!! Maybe not then as have to take mini me!!! Gggrrrrr!!! Hope the forecast changes!!


----------

